
Kill the tech bro, save the world: how CEOs became Hollywood's new supervillains - raleighm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/06/tech-bros-ceo-hollywood-supervillains
======
PredictorY
I don't think this is new. "TRON" (1982) and "Robocop" (1987), for instance,
featured "evil CEOs".

~~~
smt88
I agree, though I'd add that most previous evil CEOs were middle-aged and
transparently greedy.

Newer villains are younger, hipper, and less transparent. They may even be
given a "saving the world" complex to both humanize them and make them more
like today's seemingly-socially-conscious young CEOs.

